# In the Mood to See BUCKSKINS



## Jill (Jul 1, 2008)

It's a color I am quite fond of and thought it would be nice to show them off to each other. Here are my buckskin miniatures, even sneaking in a new but furry shot of Cover Girl. I'm hopeful to have a couple more buckskin Buckeroos next year -- who can really have too many of them






[SIZE=12pt]*Cross Countrys Brass Monkey, a/k/a “Monkey"*[/SIZE]2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated

Blaze Faced, Blue Eyed, Buckskin Show Colt -- Expected To Mature @ 31"

Sired By Cross Country Rowdys Reflection, Sire of National Grand Champions – Son of Lazy “N” Redboy and Grandson of Rowdy









*[SIZE=12pt]Triple H Buckin Khaki, a/k/a “Khaki”[/SIZE]*

2002 32" AMHA/AMHR buckskin brood mare - halter grand champion - Taylors and Dell Tera lines









*[SIZE=12pt]Harrells Flirting With Perfection, a/k/a “Flirt”[/SIZE]*

2006 AMHA/AMHR Silver Buckskin Show Filly – Halter Champion

Rowdy and Buckeroo breeding (Daughter of Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow, Granddaughter of Cross Countrys Rowdys Reflection)









[SIZE=12pt]*Wee Equine Acres Dun Sweet, a/k/a “Maddie”*[/SIZE]

2003 33.75" AMHA / AMHR Silver Buckskin Mare w/ Dun Factor

To Be Bred to DunIT (National Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll) for a 2009 Foal









*[SIZE=12pt]Whinny For Me’s Big City Cover Girl, a/k/a "Cover Girl"[/SIZE]*

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Buckskin Filly – Expected To Mature @ 31”

By Little Kings Big City Buck (Sire of National Champions, Son of Buckeroo)

Out of Erica’s Double Dipped (a sibling to many National Champions and Sired by Little Kings B T Buck Bandito, Son of BTU)








[SIZE=18pt]Let's see your buckskins!!![/SIZE]


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jul 1, 2008)

This is my one and only, she is a smutty buckskin...NTM Jerry's Lil Bit O Gold AKA Goldie


----------



## normajeanbaker (Jul 1, 2008)

Here is our one and only Buckskin.

Lt. Dan's Magnificent Toy


----------



## FSGemstoneMiniatures (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi! I'm Belgian and new on this forum. Since I just love buckskins, I've chosen this topic to place my very first post ever.





I'd like to introduce:

[SIZE=12pt]*Bar B Special Moment*[/SIZE]

2004 - 32.5" - AMHA Silver Buckskin Pinto Mare - Glenns General Patton granddaughter











Waiting for professional pics of my latest addition: a buckskin pinto BTU grandson. Will post as soon as I get them.


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2008)

Beautiful buckskins, everyone









Jen, Maddie sends a shout out to her friend!!!

FSGemstoneMiniatures, welcome here from Virginia





Your mare is very pretty and I bet you will love your BTU grandson!!! I have a son, grandson and two granddaughters of BTU. As lovely as they are to look at, it is their tremendous heart that really makes them shine. They are my favorite horses for what's on the inside


----------



## Matt73 (Jul 1, 2008)

Okay, here ya go...


----------



## Frankie (Jul 1, 2008)

Just one for now,,,,,,,Little Kings BT Tango

Maybe another one later,,,,,


----------



## normajeanbaker (Jul 1, 2008)

Jill, our buckskin mare has been CRANKY since her buckskin buddy Maddie left. Maybe I should try hanging a photo of Maddie in her stall and maybe that'll make her more happy



Actually, I think she's just mad that Maddie is out to pasture chillin' with her boyfriend and "Dani" didn't get to go to warmer weather with her!

~Jen~


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm kind of fond of buckskins myself. Here's two buckskin fillies born here this year:

*Strasslein Pearl of Great Price*

Sire: BHR JC's Geshan (2006 AMHR National Grand Champion)

Dam: Martin's Mardi Gras Sunset






*Strasslein Mardi Gras Still Pickled * (a buckskin pinto with blue eyes!)

Sire: B&L's Rock "E" Mardi Gra

Dam: Martin's Kids Candied Sweet Pickles






And here's a buckskin stallion, *B&L's "Lil's Diamond", * that is spending some time with some mares for hopefully some more little buckskins next year.





Sire: B&L's Bar-G's Rock "E" Hershey Bar (Congress Grand Champion)

Dam: B&L's Bar-G's Rock "E" Lilli-Hammer


----------



## sdmini (Jul 1, 2008)

Here is my one and only buckskin






Her dam was sold out of my uncles estate but a year later I had the chance to buy her back. She was so happy to be home she gave me a buckskin filly.










I can't wait to clip her and see if she has her mama's neck but the bugs this year.


----------



## PaintNminis (Jul 1, 2008)

This is our Buckskin MFT Filly



Genesis (Genie)

1 day old






3 years old









She's our only one for now


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 1, 2008)

MY TURN!!





*Little Kings Junior Jinx * ~ 34" AMHA / AMHR Stallion. Grandson of both Boones Little Buckeroo & East Acres Golden Jubilee






*Little Kings Heir To Glory* ~ 34" AMHA / AMHR Mare, paternal sister to Jinx. Daughter of Little Kings Buckwheat, granddaughter of Boones Little Buckeroo. In foal to Jinx



for April '09.






*Martins Mardi Gras Sunset* ~ 37" ASPC / AMHR Mare, Rock E granddaughter.






*Cross Country Behind Blue Eyes* ~ 34" AMHA / AMHR Mare, leased to Janet of Hidden Creek Farm for this breeding season. Blue is in foal to Janet's stallion, Doughboy for April '09.






*Cross Country Penny Lane* ~ 34" AMHA / AMHR Mare, smutty buckskin, paternal sister to Blue.






*JMS Irish Hills Big City Promises* ~ AMHA / AMHR Filly, full sister to Erica's Big City Bank On Me, daughter of Little Kings Big City Bucks and Cross Country Penny Lane






*Ericas Caramel Macchiato* ~ 30" AMHA / AMHR Filly, daughter of Little Kings BT Buck Bandito.






*Wall Streets Hersheys Butternut* ~ ASPC / AMHR Hardship soon to be gelding.






AND ....

One more that I can't say anything about yet.



LOL

Man, I have a lot of buckskins!


----------



## Magic (Jul 1, 2008)

I have a few, I do love buckskins!! First is Erica's Streakin' For Bucks, a Little King Big City Bucks son and his dam is an accomplished show horse who also happens to be appaloosa. "Streaker" is now starting to show some appaloosa coloring.









Here's a mare that has been sold but is still here as I am keeping her buckskin filly that she had this year





and her buckskin filly, Magic Mist Linda Bella Mia





and my other buckskin filly born this year, I SO need to get new pics of these little ones! This is Magic Mist Sugar Me Sweet, she is a linebred Rattlesnake Bayou Rowdy Sugar Buck foal






There's also the buckskin leopard appaloosa stallion I'm trading one of my mares for, but he won't be home until September.





Sheryl, we were posting at the same time, then when I saw your post I thought the same thing that you said-- Man, you have a lot of buckskins, lol!! NICE ones!!





What a hardship that must be for you, perhaps you need to send one or two to ME? LOL!!


----------



## NMMack (Jul 1, 2008)

Here's my pride and joy!

Erica's To Infinity and Beyond!

BTU Grandson


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 1, 2008)

Buckskin is my favorite color



(well, except for some reason if it's pinto I prefer chestnut lol)

Here is my rescue gelding, Impulsive Decision, aka Pulse (gee, how did I come up with that name.... lol!)











My silver buckskin dun (Ee Aa Crn Zn) mare, HRK Kates Chocolat Creme de Coco, aka Cocoa. She has been bred to my black leopard appy for next year, hoping for a buckskin appy!



This year she gave me the most beautiful chestnut pinto




















And my silver buckskin mare Goodsells Buckaroo Golden Girl, aka Dazzle:
















Jessi


----------



## VernB (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow!



buckskins are so pretty. I want a mini buckskin. Hopefully My perlino mare will give me one next year.

At least we have a big horse that is a buckskin, well he is a dun also. (dunskin). He's a Quarter Horse.

Pistol pack n drifter


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 1, 2008)

VernB he is GORGEOUS!

Jessi


----------



## Bluewater Minis (Jul 1, 2008)

LOVE, love, love everyones buckskins!

We only have one here, but who knows about down the road...

Here is Poco de Oros Bit of Buckeroo...silver buckskin with dapples (although you can't really see the dapples in these photos). Shown here chubby and straight from the pasture. Only 28" tall now as a 2 yr old, and I doubt he'll get much taller. He's a lovey-boy! He needs to find a new home who will show him.


----------



## Leeana (Jul 1, 2008)

I have one Buckskin mare, Irish Hills Wa-Full Benita AMHR/ASPC ..


----------



## Tami (Jul 1, 2008)

Here are a few of of mine.

Arions Playboy Destiny (dunskin)






Oak Park SS Savannah Breeze






Drays Oak Park Destinys Chance


----------



## shalamara minis (Jul 1, 2008)

Oak Grove Bucks Lakota 2yrs old


----------



## maplegum (Jul 1, 2008)

Glad you started this thread Jill, I also love buckskins.

They are all so beautiful. There are some nice BIG buckskins too!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 1, 2008)

Here's our current buckskins:

Misty, buckskin pinto






Trixie, silver buckskin






Buster, buckskin


----------



## rockin r (Jul 1, 2008)

Here are my two Smutty Buckskins



...

Miranda and Ziggi


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 1, 2008)

Her is my buckskin mare (Bucky ....I didn't name her  ) and her 2008 colt Nitro


----------



## Alisha514 (Jul 1, 2008)

Here is my pride and joy

[SIZE=18pt]*LITTLE KINGS BW BAHAMA BABY*  [/SIZE] Buckeroo Granddaughter.











Alisha


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 1, 2008)

Here is our Sr herd sire: a 28" smutty buckskin

Triple Ks Boogie Bow Tie






and his 07' colt "Eagles Ring Axelrod"

we did a rebreeding on this match but Mare (she is homozygous for pinto) and is not due till 9/4/08






clipped picture of Axelrod the same day (also a smutty buckskin)


----------



## minimule (Jul 1, 2008)

This is my only buckskin. I would really like to add a buckskin mare to my herd





This is Little Americas Terrific Blaze


----------



## Jill (Jul 2, 2008)

Beautiful horses, everyone!!! It's one of my favorite colors for sure


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 2, 2008)

Sooooo jealous. Very nice lot of buckskins. What I noticed is the quality also, some really great looking horses.


----------



## uwharrie (Jul 2, 2008)

Cadle Creek's Heartbreaking Romeo

34 in AMHA/AMHR smutty buckskin stallion the day he arrived on the farm. ( he is now on a diet)


----------



## cowgurl_up (Jul 2, 2008)

This is for my friend TatonkasDream since she can't post pictures off her computer. Sure wish I had a buckskin of my own to add!

'My b-ful little girl - I just love her head and her temperment is happy go lucky. She's not a pocket pony but nothing really phases her either. My vet says shes the most symmetrical sided horse he thinks he's ever seen - hes said this for both coggins paperwork so far. One of my favorite features about her is her head - I know its not super refined but I still just adore it (excuse the forelock 'do' I wanted to make sure the paper transfer had no issues with forelock being in the way. She might eventually be my western pleasure horse too'































And then what I thought was going to be a buckskin - surprise to all of us my mare is not a dark (seal) bay but a smokey black. Its blury but he's got a very nice trot to him as well.

If only he had different plumbing



"


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello,

we have only one buckskin mare who is buckskin pinto

HCM Buckeroos Obsession

double bred buckeroo mare


----------



## [email protected] River (Jul 2, 2008)

Great topic, Jill.... I LOVE BUCKSKINS!!!!

Here our some of ours:

Champion Farms BT Celebrity






NFC Dandys Shady Lady






Shady Lady's daughter, SRF Heiress






SRF Centurian






And SRF Millennium Falcon






We have so many more Buckskins, but I think this is enough for one post!


----------



## ohmt (Jul 2, 2008)

Here are our buckskin girls....all 3 sired by the same stallion, Kernels July Rocket. I love buckskins!


----------



## Russ (Jul 2, 2008)

Here's my buckskin boy Rico......


----------



## CKC (Jul 3, 2008)

Our buckskin gelding(very chunky last year)... CKC's Only The Lonely.... "KC"


----------



## CKC (Jul 3, 2008)

oops... double post.....


----------



## babygoose (Jul 3, 2008)

Here is Harry. I adopted him from a rescue about 1 1/2 ago. He was with two other horses that were near death from starvation. He was a little thin but mostly hadn't been handled much, had long feet, and was still a stallion. He has come a long way. I am training him to drive.


----------



## love_casper (Jul 4, 2008)

Sheryl pretty much has us all beat in a buckskin owning war LOL.

Here's my buckskin pinto Princess.












My 34" high arab.































Hmmm you can't tell that I like really love her or anything kenya?


----------



## Jill (Jul 4, 2008)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful




:wub


----------



## wpsellwood (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow all very nice!!! One of my favorite colors and I dont have one! I guess now I know where I can go to get one the I feel the need


----------



## Matt73 (Jul 4, 2008)

wpsellwood said:


> Wow all very nice!!! One of my favorite colors and I dont have one! I guess now I know where I can go to get one the I feel the need



I should have a silver buckskin (maybe silver bay) little one this time next year


----------



## hairicane (Jul 4, 2008)

Well many of u know my Banker, Ericas Big City Bank on Me. He is a beautiful Buckskin color but does need to keep being shaved for the shows. Here he is with a little more coat and some of his dapples showing


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jul 6, 2008)

This is Cross Country Rag Doll. She is a Reflection daughter. She is alot fat and sassy here. In Foal. I also had 3 buckskin foals this year... Honey( Rag Doll) this year had a nice buckskin colt that looks just like her except for the blaze and blue eye.






These two little darlings are Bucky and Ellie. Bucky is the one in front.He is Honey's colt and Ellie is Paperdoll's filly. I kinda interrupted there play a bit and they were looking at me like What do you want??? LOL


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jul 7, 2008)

fixed my pics so now they show...


----------



## Jill (Jul 10, 2008)

I love them all



:wub





Also, I own a paternal sister and a paternal brother to Cross Country's Rag Doll above -- she's SOOOO pretty (love those Reflection kids!)


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jul 10, 2008)

Here is my smokey seal brown, I love his face clipped because it looks lighter. I'm really hoping he produces a golden buckskin with my bay mare, he gets to breed her next year.



I'd love it to be appy too, but I won't be that demanding, just fingers crossed for a FILLY!


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks Jill.. I really like the Reflection kids too.

I love all those spots Kim you got some babies I wouldnt mind living here at my place but all my money Whinnys..LOL


----------



## fancyappy (Jul 10, 2008)

All the horses in this thread are wonderful. I could never pick a favorite. Every single one is beautiful.

We have a buckskin pinto mare. She has a bit of attitude but we love her anyway.[attachmentid=194]


----------



## Jill (Jul 11, 2008)

Kim, your boy is beyond cute!!! I could hug him!!! Fancy, your mare is so pretty!!! Don't fault her on the attitude -- I love ATTITUDE in a horse


----------



## fancyappy (Jul 11, 2008)

Here is another photo of Boo. The was adopted with another mini by my husband and I. She is about 33 inches and is about 2.5 years old.We also have a rescue mini and 2 adopted mini donkeys. We have always had "big " horses but I am finding the mini's have stolen my heart...I am afraid to tell my husband but I want more!!!!!!LOL


----------



## kayla221444 (Jul 11, 2008)

Tami said:


> Here are a few of of mine.
> 
> Arions Playboy Destiny (dunskin)
> 
> ...


Tami Beautiful buckskins you got there!!! I love your destiny stallion!


----------



## Jill (Oct 26, 2008)

I just thought I'd bump this thread of beautiful horses up -- I wanted to add our newest buckskin to it






:yes

[SIZE=12pt]*Cross Country Start Me Up, a/k/a “Starter"*[/SIZE]2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated

Blaze Faced, Blue Eyed, Buckskin Show Colt -- Expected To Mature @ 32”

Sired by Cross Country Rowdys Reflection, Sire of Nat’l Grand Champions / Out of a Nat’l Champion Producing Mare

Reflection is a Son of Lazy “N” Redboy and Grandson of Rowdy


----------



## River Wood (Oct 26, 2008)

Gotta love the Buckskins!!

Here is one of ours.. River Wood's Montego Shasaedoh "Monty"


----------



## Technicolor Pony (Oct 26, 2008)

Here's only buckskin... he's one of our two new additions! His name is Rougeau's Mystical Hawk... an 18 mo. old ASPC registered shetland pony. I've always dreamed of having a buckskin stallion, and though the circumstances by which we got him are unique, and we've only had him a month, I'm already in love with this guy! He's also in my avatar.

Chris


----------



## minih (Oct 26, 2008)

What a pretty collection of buckskins! Here is our Reflection daughter Sadie, a silver buckskin






and our jr stallion, a Big City buckskin, Bailey


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 26, 2008)

RUSS

Your Rico is just gorgeous


----------



## Jill (Oct 26, 2008)

Beautiful buckskins!!!


----------



## Magic (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's my newest buckskin, "Cowboy".


----------



## EAD Minis (Oct 27, 2008)

> Little Kings BT Tango


Frankie I have always loved this boy!!!

Great buckskins everyone!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is my Buckskin mare KHA Buckeroo's Morning Glory.

She has 2 gorgeous blue eyes!


----------



## lil_miss_sunshine (Oct 28, 2008)

Heres my girl. She is double bred appaloosa, but came out smuty buckskin??! Go figure!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 28, 2008)

OH I got a couple new buckskins.





Little Kings B T Buck Bandito






and

Seahorse Spirits Gift of Love






and now with her golden coat.


----------



## Jill (Oct 28, 2008)

Bandito!!! One of my favorite baby daddies / granddaddies (DunIT, Sweetie, and Double Dipped / Cover Girl, Ducky, and Passion)... We expect three more of his grand babies here before long!!! And Love, Flirt's pretty kid sister


----------



## MinisOutWest (Oct 29, 2008)

here's my new boy- Duke


----------



## shelia (Oct 29, 2008)

I keep trying to post a picture and i seemed to have forgotten how to do it. Help me!


----------



## Jill (Oct 30, 2008)

Sheila --

You have to cut and paste the URL for where the image is stored online into the box that will pop up when you click the "picture" icon, which is the one to the left of the smiley icon in the post tool bar in a "fast" reply or 2 to the right in a "regular" reply box (above the window you type into).

Jill


----------



## shelia (Oct 30, 2008)

http://s258.photobucket.com/albums/hh278/s...pebbles-052.jpg

Here is my buckskin filly but I can't get it to come up as a picture.


----------



## Jill (Oct 30, 2008)

Sheila, she is beautiful! To make your pictures show up here, just cut and paste the "IMG Code" box on your right side pannel from Photobucket to your post / typing window in Lil Beginnings


----------



## Reble (Oct 30, 2008)

Here is my little girl Ivy Jean


----------



## shelia (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks! You make it sound so easy! I have tried everything and i just can't get it to work! I have posted pictures before, so I just don't know what I am doing wrong. I think I am just hopeless!LOL!

Her name is Sierra Golds Sand Pebble and her sire is Mcarthurs Imperial Gold Dust! I have wanted a gold dust daughter for a long time! I need to get better pictures and learn to post them.


----------



## twister (Oct 30, 2008)

Wowzer all those beautiful buckskins of varying hues have my head spinning



I just have one, Romeo and I have to get some better pics of him


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 30, 2008)

Jill said:


> *[SIZE=12pt]Harrells Flirting With Perfection, a/k/a "Flirt"[/SIZE]*
> 
> 2006 AMHA/AMHR Silver Buckskin Show Filly – Halter Champion
> 
> ...


*Jill,*

LOVE Cover Girl and of course Flirt!







sdmini said:


> Here is my one and only buckskin


*Beautiful!*



CheyAut said:


> And my silver buckskin mare Goodsells Buckaroo Golden Girl, aka Dazzle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jessi,

*What a BEAUTIFUL head!!



*



VernB said:


> Pistol pack n drifter


*Vern,*

Wowzer! Gorgeous.



[email protected] River said:


> And SRF Millennium Falcon


*Holy Moly, what a beauty!*



RJRMINIS said:


> Here is my Buckskin mare KHA Buckeroo's Morning Glory.She has 2 gorgeous blue eyes!


*I'm still kicking myself for ever selling this girl!



Glad you've got her now and she's in a loving home!!*



Irish Hills Farm said:


> OH I got a couple new buckskins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Ahhhh. Bandito and Lovey! Two beauties and I LOVE how Lovey's coat has turned so golden!!*


----------



## Jill (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks, Parmela


----------



## ~Dan (Nov 1, 2008)

*Wow gorgeous horses everyone















buckskin is my fave color*


----------

